# I went out in public with an ugly haircut.



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm hideous right now and I still went to outside and passed by people. Yay me.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Blue Scout said:


> Post a pic. We won't judge.


Haha. I don't posts pics online because I don't want someone I know to see me on this site. Trust me it's hideous. Even my mom was making fun of me.


----------



## jackgates (Feb 17, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm hideous right now and I still went to outside and passed by people. Yay me.


I don't believe you that it was bad. We with anxiety have irrational negative views about ourselves, so chances are that your hair looks cool.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Did they cut your hair too short?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Did they cut your hair too short?


She chopped off my sideburns so I look like a dork.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> She chopped off my sideburns so I look like a dork.


IN my opinion, men look much better without the sideburns.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> She chopped off my sideburns so I look like a dork.


There was a period where guys were doing that and then some in the 90s.

Just call it retro (Vanilla Ice), let it grow out a couple of days, and proceed :lol.

If there was a problem
yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook
While my D J revolves it

Ice Ice Baby :haha


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

crazy how important looks are in our society huh!!
i wished we could just all run around naked and be allowed to ourselves (like they do in native cultures)


----------

